# "Alligator Alley" Bassing June 2010



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

On thursday I fished "Alligator Alley" for the first time. I was with Dan from JD'sCustomBaits. Dan was doing field testing on a new alligator prototype rubber bait. 
I have been in south Florida now for almost 12 years and driven over the Alley countless times but never stopped to fish it. We put in at MM44 or something like that. Fishing next to a major interstate was extremely loud compared to the serene back country areas I frequent. I was sporting a goose egg until Dan figured that we needed to find moving water. When we found it we scored 6 or 7 bass. Here is my first bass from "Alligator Alley". He hit a weightless jdscustombaits monster worm with a 5/0 hook. 








[/img]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Shane, looks like you need to get out more.   Apparently a few nice bass have escaped your honey hole to the south.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you sure been slaying the hawgs as of lately


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> you sure been slaying the hawgs as of lately


I hope you're talking about the bass. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those baits are just ridiculous, but you've sure proven they work! ;D


----------

